# Shot Sizes For Snows?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I know I read something about this before, but I looked through all 14 pages of past topics and found very little about this. I am wondering what a good size is. I won't be hunting over decoys, as I don't have a spread. Mainly pass shooting with some jumping also. I know some people use BBB and BB, seems like a little overkill for a smaller bird? What do you think?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I use 3.5" BB's... Kent Fasteel. when you are jumping birds i would say atleast bb or bbb... i know guys that shoot T shot as well.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I ususally shoot with #2 or #1 on 3" shells. good shoot and kill geese very well.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

for jump shooting and pass shooting I use 3.5" T shot, works real good on snow geese it drops them stone dead I would not conseider anything being overkill, they are alot stronger than you think!!!!


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I use 3.5 inch high velocity BB and I sometimes use 3.5 inch Dead Coyote Hevi Shot T shot, this stuff really has some knock down power for pass shooting and jump shooting, although it is very expensive. The only time I go smaller than BB is if the birds are decoying really well. That is my 2 cents.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

#1's and BB's. They are the only loads I shoot. Anything higher I think are just cripplers.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

For jumping I use 3.5" T's and for decoying i use 3.5" T's lol i love T shot


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I personally like 3" 2's or BB's at the most for geese big canadas or snows. 
I think you need to pattern your gun and find out which loads perform best in your gun. I agree with GB3, the larger loads do not have enough pellets make consistantly clean kills. In my opinion anyway!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Every gun will shoot a load differently, so the answers you receive won't necessarily reflect on what your gun will do.

I shoot a Benelli SBE2 28" barrel and 3 1/2" FastSteel BB's work great through mine.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I second the Kents...they work good for me


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

You can't beat Kent Fasteel ,3.5" ,1550 fps, BB's !!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

4 buck(joke).I use bb or bbb 3" for my 12 guage.After getting the briley modified choke,my gun isnt as fussy with loads and patterns.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

One thing to keep in mind with the high velocity and long ranges... Even though it is leaving your barrel faster, it is also loosing energy at a faster rate than a slower, heavier load. So at 60 yards there isn't much difference in energy.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

#2 LEAD :eyeroll: When I am in Russia!


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

I use 3.5 in. T, BBB, BB for jumping and pass shooting
ive found that anyhting smaller just wounds them unless they are close


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dan_Mohn said:


> You can't beat Kent Fasteel ,3.5" ,1550 fps, BB's !!


I agree wholeheartedly with Dan! By far that is the best shell for the different scenario's! Too bad we can't force the shell companies to produce better tungsten loads for less $$! The long range energy for those SOB's is sorely needed!

Benelli


----------



## Goosehowa3 (Mar 9, 2005)

I shoot 3 1/2 2's and bb's or 3 inch 2'and bb's depending on how well they decoy.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I use 3" BB, I don't really care as long as it brings them down.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

stait 3 1/2s baby all the way 
:beer:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I use 3 1/2 inch bb or 2


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i like 3.5's #1's.


----------



## DUKPRO (Mar 10, 2005)

I use 3" BB's,, they are very tough birds and shots are usually a little further than for dark geese.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

FYI, Fasteel has come out with a 1625 fps load this year, although it does not have the same shot weight as the 1 3/8 oz...I want to say it is 1 1/4 oz if I remember correctly...Wonder what is better: 75 fps, or 1/4 oz shot?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

On typical long-range snow goose shots, Gimmie the weight brother!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I also bought a half a case of 3.5 #3's and they smoked out to 50 yards as well.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I would go with the speed and not the extra pellets. Speed kills, a few extra slower pellets ain't going to do the trick.. My 2cents worth
Over the decoys #1s are the way to go... BB for the longer shots


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I would say at 50 yards the extra 75 fps isn't going to make any difference . I would rather have the extra pellets in the bird for more nock down power. :huh:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> I would rather have the extra pellets in the bird for more nock down power.


Words out of my mouth. :wink: 
Extra pellets means more dead birds laying beside me.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Its a balancing effect, too large of shot and you'll have big holes in the pattern, too small of shot and you won't have the penetrating power. Don't forget with big pellets there is more surface area on each individual pellet for wind resistance and drag... which means that too big of pellets can loose energy just as fast as too small of pellets. For me I shoot fasteel 3.5 number ones. Shoot with what you have confidence in and have patterned.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i shoot 3 1/2in nitromag BB or BBB and it seems to work great out of my gun


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

I think any of the B family is fine in 3.5, but whats' also important is the muzzle velocity of the shell. Dont use less than 1500feet per second, and if you can get it buy 1550fps. Speed kills.


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I usually use 3in. 2 shot or i use bb...It seems to be working for me...


----------

